# Der längste bekannte Drill eines Süßwasserfisches?



## Paddy1977 (10. September 2011)

hallo und guten morgen,

wollte mal fragen ob ihr infos habt über den längsten bekannten drill eines süßwaserfisches.

wäre froh, wenn ihr was wisst, über einen link, video oder bericht.

ich selbst habe über google gefunden, dass ein 50 Kg Marmorkarpfen einen angler 5 std alles abverlangt hat und er teilweise im wasser stand. link:

http://www.xxl-angeln.de/angel_praxis/fangmeldungen/100_pfund_karpfen_5_stunden_drill

seite lädt langsam aber der link funktioniert. also geduld. schöner bericht.

gerne freu ich mich auch über eure privaten berichte und drillerlebnisse. auch wenn ihr den fisch vllt nicht landen konntet, weil schnur gerissen, rolle leer etc. 

finde sowas immer sehr spannend zu lesen.

muss jetzt NICHT unbedind nur raubfische betreffen! sollte sich aber auf das süßwasser beschränken ok?

freu mich drauf viele spannende berichte zu lesen.

danke und petri weiterhin.

paddy|wavey:


----------



## bassproshops (10. September 2011)

*AW: Der längste bekannte Drill eines Süßwasserfisches?*

Hallo
In einem älterem Blinker tsand auch mal etwas über einen 5stunden langen Drill von einem marmorkarpfen 
Ich denke es handelt sich um den gleichen , aber ein noch längerer Drill ist mir nicht bekannt zumindest im Süßwasser !!
Ich weis auch nicht wie so die Fische in anderen Kontinenten drauf sind 
bei uns kämen ja eig. nur welse und Marmor bzw Silberkarpfen in frage !!
Aber sonst hab ich noch von sehr langen Drills mit Arapaimas in südamerika gehört !

Gruß Robin


----------



## Gemini (10. September 2011)

*AW: Der längste bekannte Drill eines Süßwasserfisches?*

Recht spannend zu lesen ist ein Bericht von E. Hemingway (Blinkerautor??).

Da hat ein Mann vor Kuba 2 Tage und 2 Nächte einen grossen 
Marlin mit der Handleine gedrillt...

Edit: Ok, war kein Süsswasserfisch, sorry.


----------



## bassproshops (10. September 2011)

*AW: Der längste bekannte Drill eines Süßwasserfisches?*



Gemini schrieb:


> Recht spannend zu lesen ist ein Bericht von E. Hemingway (Blinkerautor??).
> 
> Da hat ein Mann vor Kuba 2 Tage und 2 Nächte einen grossen
> Marlin mit der Handleine gedrillt...
> ...



Ehm , du meinst nicht gerade das Buch "Der Alte Mann und das Meer '' 
Ernst Hemingway war ein sehr bekannter Schriftsteller , das Buch ist auch verfilmt worden allerdings ist das keine reale Geschichte


----------



## gründler (10. September 2011)

*AW: Der längste bekannte Drill eines Süßwasserfisches?*

Moin

In irgend ein PB film (schon älter) wird ein Wels am Ebro 8 Std gedrillt,bezw.der Wels Drillt wohl eher den Angler und spielt Boot ziehen aufn Ebro 

Nach 8 Std. oder waren es 9 Std.#c Riß der Wels ab.


|wavey:


----------



## Marrec83 (10. September 2011)

*AW: Der längste bekannte Drill eines Süßwasserfisches?*

Dieses Jahr im Juli hatten wir vom Verein aus Jugendangeln an einem anderen Vereinsgewässer, ein ganzes Wochenende lang (ich war Aufseher). Wir waren insgesamt ca. 30 Nasen. Der Vorstand aus dem Verein der uns eingeladen hatte meinte, dass in dem Loch ein Wels mit einem Alter von 30 Jahren drin sein soll. Wer diesen Fisch landet, bekommt 1 Jahr lang kostenlosen Beitritt.
Die Kids sowie die Aufseher haben es dennoch nicht auf diesen Fisch abgesehen... weil wir auch nicht wussten ob das überhaupt stimmt.
Erste Nacht: 3 oder 4 Aale wurden gefangen. 
Tagsüber (Samstag) ist absolut nix passiert. Ich muss dazu sagen dass das Gewässer einen Rekord-Tiefstand hatte, und man kam einfach nicht an den tiefen Stellen dran... naja.
Abends, wieder einige Bisse, und unser Vorstand fängt einen Aal von 88cm im Flachwasser.
Morgens, meine beiden Kumpels die auch Aufseher waren und neben mir saßen, waren 300m weiter am Sammelplatz und waren frühstücken (ich hab auf die Ruten aufgepasst).
Und dann:
Bei meinem Kumpel (Anfänger, Schein seit Mai) klingelt es auf der Rute mit Köderfisch. Ich geh hin, schlag an, und spürte noch einige Kopfschläge. Dann war ende. Aber nicht ende im Sinne von ausgeschlizt oder ähnlichem. Zuerst war es wie ein Hänger. Doch ich wollte es nicht wahr haben weil der ganze See voll mit Sand ist. Also fing ich an mich zu kozentrieren: Rutenende auf meinem abgewinkelten Oderschenkel, den Stock hielt ich fast in Waage. Da es nicht meine Rute war wollte ich äußerst vorsichtig sein, ich wusste ja nicht was er für Vorfach und so drauf hat. 
Dann habe ich begonnen zu pumpen, ganz vorsichtig. Ich spürte ein nachgeben. Ich bekam ihn also langsam, cm für cm, näher ans Ufer ran. Beim 4. oder 5. pumpen kam dann ein unglaublicher Kopfschlag der mich ein Stück nach vorne gezogen hat. Gut dachte ich, Du ärgerst mich ? Das kann ich auch. Ich gab ihn ganz viele, leichte Schläge, damit er mal abgeht und ich überhaupt eine Chance hatte ihn müde zu bekommen. Aber da ich ja nicht wusste was für ein Geträt ich da eigentlich in der Hand halte, konnte ich nicht Gas geben. Somit hatte meine ach so tolle Idee keinerlei Wirkung. Nach gut 15 min weiterem pumpen kam dann auch mein Kollege (der Anfänger). Ich geb ihn die Rute, sag was er machen muss, und nach 3 bis 4 Hieben hatte er wohl die Ruhe verloren und patsch ! Die Schnur war durch.
Ich weiß es war nicht meine Rute, aber ich war Stocksauer ! Dennoch, das war eine Erfahrung die ich bis Dato selbst noch nicht mitgemacht habe. Es war schwierig, hat aber Spaß gemacht und aufgeregt war ich ohne ende.   

Gruß
Marco


----------



## Anglero (10. September 2011)

*AW: Der längste bekannte Drill eines Süßwasserfisches?*



Gemini schrieb:


> Recht spannend zu lesen ist ein Bericht von E. Hemingway (Blinkerautor??).


 
Danke, Tag gerettet!

Gruß
Anglero


----------



## Gardenfly (10. September 2011)

*AW: Der längste bekannte Drill eines Süßwasserfisches?*

Ein Kumpel hat einen 8Pf Karpfen an 35er Schnur 4 Stunden gedrillt!!!
Der hat immer solche Angst vor Fischverlusten, wir sagen immer das die Fische zwischenzeitlich schlafen gehen, da er Fische die auf den Grund sitzen nicht hochpumpt, sondern wartet bis die weiterschwimmen.


----------



## cafabu (10. September 2011)

*AW: Der längste bekannte Drill eines Süßwasserfisches?*

Moinsen,
nette Idee, aber die Angabe von Drillzeiten halte ich für problematisch. Wer, auch nur beteiligte Mitangler, schaut in solch einem Moment auf die Uhr um exakt die Zeit zu messen. Die meinten Zeitangaben sind nur Subjektiv und werden viel länger wahrgenommen als sie Real waren.
Außerdem beeinflussen 3 Faktoren die Drillzeit. Zum einen natürlich die Fischgröße, aber auch die Ausrüstung und die Entfernung zum Fisch. Dazu kommt auch noch die Einstellung vom Angler selber. Manche forcieren einen harten Drill, andere sind da eher vorsichtiger, was den Drill verlängert.
Ein kapitaler Hecht an einer Barschausrüstung verlängert automatisch die Drillzeit. Ein kapitaler Karpfen auf 200 m Entfernung genauso.
Ich denke man müsste diese Faktoren mit einbeziehen um eine relevante Aussage zu bekommen. Zumindest eine exakte Zeitmessung, wobei die dann natürlich die o. a. Umstände nicht einbezieht.
Carsten


----------



## daci7 (10. September 2011)

*AW: Der längste bekannte Drill eines Süßwasserfisches?*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Ein Kumpel hat einen 8Pf Karpfen an 35er Schnur 4 Stunden gedrillt!!!
> Der hat immer solche Angst vor Fischverlusten, wir sagen immer das die Fische zwischenzeitlich schlafen gehen, da er Fische die auf den Grund sitzen nicht hochpumpt, sondern wartet bis die weiterschwimmen.


Nicht dein Ernst oder?


----------



## Backfire (10. September 2011)

*AW: Der längste bekannte Drill eines Süßwasserfisches?*



bassproshops schrieb:


> Ehm , du meinst nicht gerade das Buch "Der Alte Mann und das Meer ''
> Ernst Hemingway war ein sehr bekannter Schriftsteller , das Buch ist auch verfilmt worden allerdings ist das keine reale Geschichte



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v1EbNvHDxbA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l2_KszEnlq0


----------



## Gardenfly (10. September 2011)

*AW: Der längste bekannte Drill eines Süßwasserfisches?*



daci7 schrieb:


> Nicht dein Ernst oder?



Doch, von 2 anderen Angler und einigen Zuschauern bezeugt.


----------



## daci7 (10. September 2011)

*AW: Der längste bekannte Drill eines Süßwasserfisches?*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Doch, von 2 anderen Angler und einigen Zuschauern bezeugt.



... einen 8 PFUND, also 4kg schweren Karpfen an ner 35er Schnur kann man mit jeder handelsüblichen Ruten und Rollen Kombination einfach einkurbeln. Da dauert der Drill bei mir nicht länger als eine maximal 2 Minuten.

Um das auf 4 STUNDEN zu ziehen muss man ja praktisch mit offenem Schnurfangbügel drillen, oder seh ich das falsch?!


----------



## marlin2304 (10. September 2011)

*AW: Der längste bekannte Drill eines Süßwasserfisches?*



Gemini schrieb:


> Recht spannend zu lesen ist ein Bericht von E. Hemingway (Blinkerautor??).
> 
> Da hat ein Mann vor Kuba 2 Tage und 2 Nächte einen grossen
> Marlin mit der Handleine gedrillt...
> ...



Der ist sau gut.


----------



## burhave (10. September 2011)

*AW: Der längste bekannte Drill eines Süßwasserfisches?*



Gemini schrieb:


> Recht spannend zu lesen ist ein Bericht von E. Hemingway (Blinkerautor??).
> 
> Da hat ein Mann vor Kuba 2 Tage und 2 Nächte einen grossen
> Marlin mit der Handleine gedrillt...
> ...


----------



## gerino (10. September 2011)

*AW: Der längste bekannte Drill eines Süßwasserfisches?*

Hatte ma nen Meter Hecht beim DS auf ne kleine Ashura ( 1,8-7gr. ) . Hab auch 55min gebraucht .


Wen das mit dem 8 Pfund Karpfen stimmen sollte wäre das nichts anderes als Quelerei vom übelsten  !



TL Nico


----------



## Carp-97 (10. September 2011)

*AW: Der längste bekannte Drill eines Süßwasserfisches?*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hqpKjJMD2hc :vik:


----------



## Bobster (11. September 2011)

*AW: Der längste bekannte Drill eines Süßwasserfisches?*

Hemingway als eventueller "Blinkerautor" 

....köstlich #6


----------



## Fietzer (11. September 2011)

*AW: Der längste bekannte Drill eines Süßwasserfisches?*

moin, mein längster süsswasserdrill dauerte 1 std 15 min. spiegelkarpfen von 20 pfd an der 11m kopfrute im nord-ostseekanal.
gruß fietzer


----------



## chxxstxxxx (11. September 2011)

*AW: Der längste bekannte Drill eines Süßwasserfisches?*



gründler schrieb:


> In irgend ein PB film (schon älter) wird ein Wels am Ebro 8 Std gedrillt,bezw.der Wels Drillt wohl eher den Angler und spielt Boot ziehen aufn Ebro
> 
> Nach 8 Std. oder waren es 9 Std.#c Riß der Wels ab.


Hier sollte man allerdings auch dazu sagen das besagter Angler schlicht und einfach zu dumm war die Rollenbremse einzustellen und mit nichmal 1kg Bremskraft gefischt hat.

Bei mir hat der längste Drill mal ~30mins gedauert (gefühlt); war ein Schuppenkarpfen mit ~90cm der sich einen 3er Shad Impact beim Dropshot einverleibt hat.


----------



## Guppyfan (11. September 2011)

*AW: Der längste bekannte Drill eines Süßwasserfisches?*

Hallo
Bei mir dauerte der längste Drill ~45 min. Es war ein 9 Pfd. Schuppenkarpfen an der Matchrute mit einer 0,18er Schnur. Eigentlich war ich auf Rotfedern und Lauben aus, doch plötzlich war dann der Karpfen drann.
LG


----------



## dernarr (11. September 2011)

*AW: Der längste bekannte Drill eines Süßwasserfisches?*

Mein längster Drill war ein Spiegelkarpfen mit ca. 10 Pfund, ich hab damals um die 15-20 Minuten gebraucht um diesen landen zu können. War etwas Heikel da ich es eigentlich auf Weissfisch abgesehen habe und mit relativ leichten Equipment geangelt habe. Geangelt habe ich im Mai in einem Bau im Main. Ich hab meinen Futterplatz einen Meter neben einem kleinen Krautfeld  angelegt, gebissen hat der Karpfen gegen neun Uhr auf eine einzelne Made. 

Das Equipment sah folgendermaßen aus: eine 18er Hauptschnur (Tubertini Affondante) mit einem 12er Vorfach (Trabucco Competition) und Tubertini Serie 10 Haken. Die Rute war eine Mosella Xedion  Match in 4,20m mit einer Spro Red Arc 10100 Rolle. Waggler war ein Exner Specialist. 

Ich finde den übertrieben langen Drill von dem 8 Pfund Karpfen auch zum Kotzen, das muss einfach nicht sein einen Fisch dermassen zu quälen. Die meisten längeren Drills enstehen ja durch zu großen Fisch auf zu leichtes Equipment, da kann es auch mal ein wenig länger dauern. Aber ansonsten sollte man schon schauen den Fisch möglichst schnell zu versorgen und nicht sinnlos rumdrillen wie der Dämon.  Der Fisch wird dadurch schliesslich nicht größer


----------



## Kark (11. September 2011)

*AW: Der längste bekannte Drill eines Süßwasserfisches?*

Naja mein längster Drill war 17min.
Es handelte sich um einen Wels von 1,12m an der normalen Spinnrute. Den Drill fand ich persönlich schon relativ lange. Ein Wels hat da schon ordentlich mehr Power als ein großer Hecht.


----------



## Gardenfly (11. September 2011)

*AW: Der längste bekannte Drill eines Süßwasserfisches?*



daci7 schrieb:


> ... einen 8 PFUND, also 4kg schweren Karpfen an ner 35er Schnur kann man mit jeder handelsüblichen Ruten und Rollen Kombination einfach einkurbeln. Da dauert der Drill bei mir nicht länger als eine maximal 2 Minuten.
> 
> Um das auf 4 STUNDEN zu ziehen muss man ja praktisch mit offenem Schnurfangbügel drillen, oder seh ich das falsch?!



Deswegen wird er oft belächelt und angelt jetzt fast nur noch auf Kleinfisch.


----------



## Jerk Meister (11. September 2011)

*AW: Der längste bekannte Drill eines Süßwasserfisches?*

mein längster drill hat etwas über 4 stunden gedauert
ein über 2m wels hat sich meinen 3,5cm gummi
am ultra leicht gerät gegriffen ich und mein angelkollege
sind die meiste zeit des drills hinter ihn her gerannt
leider ist der beim landen verlohren gegangen
weil der haken voll aufgebogen war aber war trotzdem geil^^
(das war der grund weshalb ich mit welsangeln angefangen habe)


----------



## zanderzone (12. September 2011)

*AW: Der längste bekannte Drill eines Süßwasserfisches?*

Mein längster Drill hat ca. 20 Minuten gedauert ein Schuppenkarpfen von ca. 25 Pfund auf ner Feederrute! In voller Strömung musste ich ihm einiger Meter Stromab hinterher laufen! Aber hat geklappt!


----------



## Paddy1977 (8. März 2013)

*AW: Der längste bekannte Drill eines Süßwasserfisches?*

Huhu,

wollte den Thread mal wieder -hochholen- und schauen ob Ihr gekommen seid...Äh auch zu längeren Drillzeiten gekommen seid.

Bin immer wieder gespannt darauf aussergewöhnliche Drillberichte zu lesen.

LG#h


----------



## jkc (8. März 2013)

*AW: Der längste bekannte Drill eines Süßwasserfisches?*

Hi, ich schätze den Kollegen heir toppt eh niemand!

http://www.heute.at/news/oesterreich/bundeslaender/25-Stunden-Kampf-mit-Fisch;art1303,600865


#q

Für meinen längsten Drill war übrigens auch ein Wels von 1,66m verantwortlich, der mich an meiner Jerkrute ca. 40 Minuten mit dem Boot über den See schleppte. War mein erster von deutlich über einem Meter und das am nicht darauf ausgelegtem Gerät. Alle dem folgenden Waller, waren dann nach höchstens 10 Minuten ausgedrillt...

Grüße JK


----------



## thanatos (10. März 2013)

*AW: Der längste bekannte Drill eines Süßwasserfisches?*

Hab mal vor Jahren gelesen das einer ne Forelle über 24 Stunden gequält
hat ,es ging nur um die Zeit nicht um den Fisch ,denke auf so was können
nur ultra bekloppte Amis kommen.
Beim Köfistippen hat mich ein etwa 5 Pfund Karpfen etwa eine halbe Stunde
gekostet,5 Meter Kopfrute , 9er Vorfach,mir ist hinterher fast der Arm abgefallen,
konnte nicht abreißen da ich keine Ersatzmontage mit hatte.


----------



## Tylle (10. März 2013)

*AW: Der längste bekannte Drill eines Süßwasserfisches?*

circa 35 min,Schuppenkarpfen 38 Pfund,1,06m!!!

Vorfach 0,18 und Hauptschnur 0,20mm....

Der auf meinem Profilbild ist!!!


----------



## Andal (10. März 2013)

*AW: Der längste bekannte Drill eines Süßwasserfisches?*

Ich habe meiner Lebtag noch nicht auf die Uhr geschaut, wenn ein Fisch in den Drill kam. Wozu auch, bei anderen Genüßen schaut ja auch keiner auf die Uhr!?


----------



## Paddy1977 (11. März 2013)

*AW: Der längste bekannte Drill eines Süßwasserfisches?*



Andal schrieb:


> Ich habe meiner Lebtag noch nicht auf die Uhr geschaut, wenn ein Fisch in den Drill kam. Wozu auch, bei anderen Genüßen schaut ja auch keiner auf die Uhr!?



Einige schon...und fragen dann noch ob se gute waren?#h


----------



## Andal (11. März 2013)

*AW: Der längste bekannte Drill eines Süßwasserfisches?*



Paddy1977 schrieb:


> Einige schon...und fragen dann noch ob se gute waren?#h



Wenn du danach noch eine Antwort erhältst, dann musst du eine Schippe nachlegen, dann wars nicht gut!


----------

